# Deer Hunt Adventure 2006



## z-family




----------



## wolfwood

Have a great time, Rob. Not being far off of the "tent-camping thing" myself, I can truly appreciate the experience you're about to have... Wilderness camping, floating in everything you'll need, the peacefullness of no motors and few humans...plus winter camping...AHHHHHHHHHH !!!!

Have fun and stay safe!

(oh...and good luck....to the deer!







)


----------



## camping479

Enjoy and be safe Rob









Mike


----------



## prevish gang

Have a good time Rob. Stay dry, wear your orange vest so you don't look like a deer and get home safe. We'll miss you in the chat room! Have fun.

Darlene


----------



## NJMikeC

Rob,

Sounds like a blast. I am a little jealous but only a little. I hunt 5 minutes from my house, sometimes by car sometimes just via walking.

Good luck and be careful with that canoe in the cold water. Life preservers please!!!!!

My friends and I used to hunt on an island in the Delaware river and we used a canoe. Made for some scary adventures at 5:00 in morning crossing that river.

Mike C


----------



## HootBob

WOW Rob going to do it without the Outback and in a tent
More of a man then me
Hope you have a safe trip and hope you get a nice size buck early
Best of Luck

Don


----------



## RizFam

Sounds AWESOME!!







I Definitely miss those tent camping days ..........they were SOOO Much fun. Can't wait to see your photos.

Have Fun & Stay Well on your journey








Tami


----------



## nonny

Stay safe, Rob, and have a great time!


----------



## z-family




----------



## old_tidefan

Hope the canoe has antlers hanging out of both sides


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Have a great trip Rob.


----------



## outbackmac

Rob be safe first and foremost and then bag the buck of a lifetime.

I too will be deer hunting starting on sat but only in indiana.

Lets see some pics when you get back


----------



## tdvffjohn

Enjoy and Good Luck

Post a pic of the tent...........with the buck in front of it, of course

John


----------



## z-family




----------



## kmcfetters

Good luck! Got an 8 ptr and a doe yesterday...awesome day. As for the canvas I thought about getting one of those last year. Let me know how I holds up! ...and have fun


----------



## nonny

Looks great. Glad you got home safely but sorry about your buck luck!


----------



## mswalt

> I hunt 5 minutes from my house, sometimes by car


Yeah, here in Texas, we hunt with our cars quite often. I don't know how many deer I've seen lying alongside the road!









Sorry Rob, you couldn't nab a big one.

Mark


----------



## prevish gang

Breathtaking pictures Rob. So glad that you had a good time and are home safe.

Darlene


----------



## wolfwood

Welcome home, Rob. Glad to hear you had such a great trip. I agree, there is nothing to compare with being out (WAY out) in the truly untouched wilderness. Unfortunately, the Outbacks just can't get there









Guess those Michigan bucks are just getting smarter, eh?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Too bad you had no bluck (get it..buck and luck)

Love the pictures. Seems like you had a great campsite.

Better luck next year.


----------



## sleecjr

Those pictures are great. To bad no buck, but the trip looks great.


----------



## ARzark

Fantastic pictures! Thanks for sharing. Looks like you had a great site set up!


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Nothing beats camping with canvas







Just finished our elk hunt and we had so much fun! Had a 5 point rolling in a mud pit accross the prarie from our camp for a good hour plus (had spike tags







was a day before season too.

Sorry you didn't get your buck. Good luck next year

Scott


----------



## stapless

looks like a GREAT trip. for me, shooting a deer is nice, but I take great enjoyment in the hunt itself, deer or no deer!! I would love to do a trip like the one you did. judging by your pics, I would say you had a very successful trip.

scott


----------



## CJ999

It's been deer-city around my house lately. There's two bucks in this picture that I took on my driveway.. and another buck, I swear he was huge, plowed into the side of my car a couple weeks ago causing $2000 in damage. Thank God for insurance!


----------



## z-family




----------



## countrygirl

Sounds like fun...I love the pics. We got back last Sunday from 2 weeks in Missouri. I passed on a lot of buttons and does...waiting for a buck... Finally the last day at last light I had a 10 point come in...but I never took the shot...with traditional archery.... shot placement is everything and the right shot did not come available. Deer season is still open in Fl and Ga though and we may go back for the late archery season in Missouri. Tom got a 7 point in Missouri...and his uncle got an 8 point. (I almost........got a pheasant)


----------



## Grunt0311

Great pics Rob. That makes me really miss the fact that I am not going to be able to make my annual pilgramage to Newberry this year due to the new job. Where is it that you go? It looks absolutely beautiful! Sorry you didnt get your big buck, but there is always next year









Bill


----------



## mountainlady56

Sorry you didn't get your bucks, Rob, but HOPEFULLY, you didn't get into that huge hornet's nest! Wasn't that what #26 pic was? OUCH!! I would hate to think what that could do, especially stranded out in the middle of nowhere!! The pics were just breathtaking........but they made me shiver, too!!







Better luck next year!
Darlene


----------



## z-family




----------



## RizFam

Beautiful Pics Rob, glad you had a nice time in "God's Country"








I miss those back woods camp sites.

Tami


----------



## muliedon

The pictures are great. I always wanted to hunt like that, but every year I am thanful for the outback. Looks like you had a fun trip. We spent three days in the NE National Forest and between the three of us we got two bucks. I shot a real nice Whitetail to go with my mule deer I shot last year. THe other guy shot a small mule deer buck. We saw a ton of deer, and fewer hunters than I remember. The outback did great, but it was sad to clean it out and park it for the winter. I guess Turkey Season is just around the corner. Everyone have a great Thanksgiving.

Don


----------



## HootBob

Glad to see you made it back safe and sound Rob
Bummer you didn't get a buck but there always next time
Awesome pics by the way









Don


----------



## happycamper

Thanks for sharing the pics!

Jim


----------



## nonny

Bill usually hunts with his buddy, his Uncle Tom (from St. Louis, MO) and Tom's father. Tom was alone with his father yesterday. They were about 10 miles into the woods in the UP (Neberry area). Tom went out to fthe bathroom and came back to find his father slumped over. Long story short, his father died despite heroic efforts by my brother-in-law to save him. There was no phone signal, his father was a very large man and it took Tom 2 hours to get him to the truck and to the hospital. He's still up there alone waiting for the funeral home to come pick up his father. My heart goes out to him. Let this be a lesson to all. Even if you have to arrange for someone nearby to have a two-way for emergencies, don't leave yourself out there alone with no way to contact help when needed. I hope all who are so inclined will keep this family in your prayers!


----------

